# **** Bout Time ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I told Miss K its about time--- I aint gonna tell ya what she said to me.lol.

This is what happens to Halloween pumpkins around this outfit.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! I'd give you a hard time about not shipping one to each of your fellow Pro-Staffers but I recon mine would be of the cow variety pie......


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I only like two kinds of pie Dave, hot and cold.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You're only showing 2 and a bit, and looks shopped or cropped but does look good.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Here they are along with the mess on the counter.lol.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

looks tasty, very tasty..
this is how pumkins end up around here.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well crap I was going to come over for some pie, but you drank all the coffee, lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL....Judging by the time on the coffee pot, chances are the pie was nearly gone by the time he posted this


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Dang Don--- there was plenty--- two pies lasts me 4 days.lol.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

4 days is a long time for 2 pies.

My wife's grandmother had just baked a chocolate pie and my wife's grandfather, Edwin, asked her to bring it over to the table so he could "see if [he] liked it". Gone. Just like that. All by himself.

I figure he could have polished off another, if it had been available.

He was a little fella, too.


----------

